# Belgian Revolvers..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A query was made here recently regarding a Belgian made revolver, and its worth. Having looked into the situation many years ago, I offer the following:

The Belgian gun makers thrived in the period from the early Twentieth Century up through World War I. They made, mostly, copies of American made revolvers. These guns were well made, and of good materials, mostly. The guns I have seen most often were copies of the Colt 1878 Rod Ejector double action, and copies of the Colt Single Action Army. In addition, there were lesser quality guns made to look like the Colt SAA, but double action and on smaller frames. One of my first guns as a kid was a top-break double action .44-40, of original design but looking slightly like a Smith & Wesson of the period. All of these guns were clearly marked, so as to not confuse them with the American made product. And, most were good guns, made for the ammunition of the period, which was the transitional period of black powder or semi-smokeless powders.

A couple of years back, a friend of mine showed me a bag of gun parts that he had obtained from a returning Government worker who had spent time in Europe. The bag contained enough parts to make a copy of two Colt 1851 Navies and, I think, three Colt 1849 Pocket Model revolvers, and having enough parts left over to build another three or gun guns with the purchase of a few more parts. These parts were all in the white, and, from what I gathered, had been stored since the oputbreak of WW II. I've lost contact with this man, so don't know the final outcome.

Bob Wright


----------

